# Curry College PS F/T Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

FYI, there is also a PART TIME opening for Dispatch. Damn, I hope they put this out in 5 years! I'll be looking for work, GOD WILLING!

Dispatcher, Public Safety (Full-Time)
Institution:
*Curry College*

Location:
Milton, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
09/28/2017

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Full Time

Thank you for considering Curry College in your search.

*About Curry College:*

Founded in 1879, Curry College is a private, four-year, liberal arts-based institution located on a wooded 131-acre campus in Milton, MA just seven miles from downtown Boston. Accredited by the New England Association of Schools and Colleges (NEASC), Curry College offers 24 undergraduate majors, over 60 minors and concentrations, as well as four graduate programs.

Curry College is committed to a policy of equal opportunity in every aspect of its operations. The College values diversity and seeks talented students, faculty and staff from a variety of backgrounds. Curry College is an equal opportunity employer that encourages diversity in the workplace.

Reporting to the Lieutenant for the shift, the Public Safety dispatcher will receive communications by telephone and email and dispatch officers by radio transmissions to render assistance to any college student, faculty staff or visitors that require assistance. They will interact with all departments having business with the department of public safety and assist whenever possible. The work schedule for this position is Monday-Friday, from 7:00 am - 3:00 pm.

*Essential Functions:*

Transmits messages from a radio communications base station in accordance with the rules and regulations of the Federal Communications Commission.
Monitors various radio frequencies to receive, evaluate, forward information.
Operates radio transmitting and receiving equipment comprising a system of fixed stations and mobile units; Checks operating condition of equipment and reports malfunctions to proper authority.
Maintains records and logs of information such as all messages received and transmitted, weather conditions, and individuals or authorities to contact in emergency situations.
Searches files to obtain information in response to inquiries by working accurately with names, numbers, codes, and/or symbols.
Observe, through a close circuit television system, traffic movements and conditions such as accidents, fires, and other hazards or other related structures.
Ability to establish and maintain harmonious working relationships with others.
Work independently and exercise good judgment.
*Additional Functions:*

Knowledge of the terminology, coding, symbols, and standard abbreviations used in radio communications.
Knowledge of the methods of operating fixed radio communications equipment.
Respect and maintain confidentiality, parameters of operation, professional protocols, and individual privacy.
Perform other duties as assigned by supervisor of his/her designee.
*Minimum Qualifications:*

Proof of High School Diploma or equivalent.
Must be at least 18 years of age.
Two years of emergency dispatch experience or equivalent.
Basic computer knowledge and competency.
First Aid/CPR Certification.
At the College's discretion, the education and experience prerequisites may be excepted where the candidate can demonstrate, to the satisfaction of the college, an equivalent combination of education and experience specifically preparing the candidate for success in the position.

Employment in this position is contingent upon the successful completion of all required pre-employment background checks.

Please apply online at: Job Opportunities for consideration. Interested Applicants must submit a resume, cover letter, and a list of three professional references including complete contact information and professional titles.
*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Curry College

Online App. Form:
http://curry.interviewexchange.com/static/clients/402CCM1/index.jsp


----------

